# Fraternal greetings from Italy



## gbk79 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi everybody dear brothers. 
My name is Giacomo I live in Italy in Verona and I'm a Fellow Craft on the Baruch Spinoza Lodge #226 of the Regular Grand Lodge of Italy (the unique Grand Lodge in Italy recognized from the United Grand Lodge of England, UGLE)
I'm a Italian Certificated Public Accountant and I am keeping consult about fraud and Anti Money Laundering.
I hope to get in touch with other American brothers and to exchange opinions and experiences. The forum seems to me beautiful, interesting and full of information. 
I am available as part of my ability, to help and assist any brother who needs it.

a triple fraternal embrace

Giacomo


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Giacomo


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome to the Community!!


----------

